# Strange little one



## Dany (Feb 4, 2021)

This miniature camera was made in France. it is particularly scarce, even in its country of origin.
Its name is Photolet. It was marketed in 1932, long before the well known Japanese "Hit" cameras series.
Its very rough manufacturing nevertheless allowed it to produce 20 views in 20x20 mm format on special film.
It is fitted with a meniscus f8 31 mm lens on a single instantaneous speed rotary shutter
The viewer must be moved up to open the body.
Nothing is known about the manufacturer
The camera is rather ugly ....but I love it


----------



## Space Face (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow, that's a real interesting piece.  Looks so of that period.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 4, 2021)

very interesting looking camera....


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 4, 2021)

first spy camera?


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 4, 2021)

Very nice piece. 
Looks like a square format.......I'm guessing 15-20mm......?


----------



## Dany (Feb 5, 2021)

Good guess. The format is 20 x 20 mm


----------

